# Need numbers and help learning?



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I have many years owning a boat and fishing Sabine Galveston and Freeport. I can show you spots show u how to find spots and how to rig for best results. I am off every Sunday and a few weekly days. Pm me I live in Sabine Pass and have extra rooms close to the ramp


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

*Rookie*

Just got my first center console 18' boat, would like to go out with someone experienced. Been out once from Kemah boat launch. What r your terms? Call or message. 
Pete, 936.648.8022:brew:


----------



## copenhagencwboy (Jun 1, 2013)

heyi have good spots and numbers if u wanna fish 4099396413


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Thanks but wanna go out with pro on my boat.


----------

